# 0-60 dashhawk



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

hey guys whats up, finally got to try out my dashhawk the other day. i know its gotta be off but it said 0-60 3.71. after my dyno and tune on the mustang dyno i had 355 non corrected hp at the wheels. I know stock with a good driver and a m6 is around 4.7-5 sec, so i don't think i pick up a full sec. Although the launch had no wheel spin or hop, and just a little chirp going into 2nd. what do you guys think?


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

Depends on what mods you have? Unless your supercharged i'd probably say the dashawk is off then.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

i have kooks headers, magnaflow exhaust, modified stock air box, de-screened MAF, and tune. The way the car pulls now is so much different than stock.


----------



## MajorTom (Jun 30, 2007)

I really want one of those. But I'd say it's off considering the impossibly fast time. I suppose it uses the wheel speed sensors to give you that time?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Im stock with a 06 M6, My dashhawk is always right on the $$..With traction control on I do dead on 0-60 in 4.7. Best I have done with it off is 0-60 in 4.45. Not easy to do with wheel hop and all.....


----------

